# Coco call



## michael dee (Aug 4, 2015)

Finished up a cocobolo call tonight , the wood came from @El Guapo . Glass over slate with a wax finish. I have never worked with coco before , this stuff turned like butter and sands very well. I really like the matte finish the wax gives the call especially since all I use is a gloss finish , it is a nice change. Thanks again @El Guapo for helping me out with the wood .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 4, 2015)

WOW! That is beautiful! Thank you for posting!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 4, 2015)

Good looking call !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2015)

Stunning wood -- great job! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 5, 2015)

Really nice Mike! I like the contoured surface

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Very nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 5, 2015)

Great looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

